# You know you're a bit of a nutter when.....



## Overread (Aug 11, 2015)

A macro nut that is - when everyone else at the RSPB* is around the back of the truck talking about birds and you're on  your own at the front because there's a Robberfly with food sunning itself whilst eating! 






Taken on Canon 400D and Sigma 70-300mm

I really wish I had my regular kit with me (although I'll admit the lack of flash, despite needing a higher ISO, probably helped a lot since this was on the windscreen); but when I'm out doing work I tend to not take anything but my "cheap starting" kit as if it gets trashed/lost/stolen/forgotten I won't be devastated in mind nor pocket. 

I do, however, now remember why I used a tripod all those years ago for every macro shot; getting a steady shot at 300mm at 0.5:1 magnification hand-holding is darn tricky! Esp because there was nothing I could lean on to steady myself. Still whilst its not stella its still a shot I'm happy with and more than pleased to at last see a Robberfly with prey! 

Looks to be a winged ant (I assume male since from all I've heard its only the migrating males that grow wings) as lunch.




* Royal Society for the Protection of Birds


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice capture!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice photo man! The reflection adds a HUGE degree of visual interest to this photo.


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2015)

My thanks all  
Honestly must say I'm impressed how well the lens did; even though it isn't as good as what it might have been shot from tripod nor from a real macro lens it still did good enough


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2015)

Good enough, yes! Three cheers for Good Enough! Hell, Kanye West has made an entire CAREER on "good enough".


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 18, 2015)

Great shot.


----------

